# Pressure Switch Problems...



## twodose (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a 60 gallon upright Eaton Compressor purchased new in 2006. Started having problems about a year ago with the pressure switch, it occasionally wasn’t turning the compressor off, so on 03/20/14 I replaced the switch, about a month ago started having problems where the compressor occasionally would not kick on, so I replaced the switch again yesterday 12/12/14, this time I changed the steel nipple to brass and using a 90° ell and a nipple changed the mounting position from vertical to horizontal thinking this would help, well now it sometimes won’t start or stop the compressor. For instance I went there today and it had not kicked on and was at 40psi, then I tried a dozen times or so bleeding the air off and it would start and stop ok, then on say the 13th time it won’t kick off and was over pressurizing the tank. So I tapped on the cap of the pressure switch and it stopped < I also did the same to start it. It wasn’t working right yesterday but it is in a carwash and I can’t just turn it off. 

Using a 9013 FHG square D pressure switch. 3 switches in 8 years? I’ve had pressure switches that lasted 20 years, I ordered another switch again yesterday should have this week. I’m at my wits end with this, hard to believe 2 defective switches. 

Also I bleed the tank every other day to keep the moisture out, so don’t believe rust would be a problem.

Any Ideas?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

my guess is that moisture in the air since the compressor is in a carwash is corroding the switches prematurely


----------



## twodose (Dec 14, 2014)

tractornut said:


> my guess is that moisture in the air since the compressor is in a carwash is corroding the switches prematurely


People think there is allot of moisture in a car wash, there is probably no more than say, in your house.

But an update on this situation:

I talked to tech support at square d back on 12/27/14 about the problem with both of these switches, they claimed it is a volume usage problem, if the volume is high and the usage is low the switch is working outside its range, so according to them if say the tank is to big and the compressor to small and this would cause the switch to not turn off, if there are any even very small leaks in the system anywhere it would cause the switch to not turn on, they said the switch was designed and built in 1939 and the efficiency and use of compressors has changed over the years, also said that even if I used a magnetic motor starter with this switch I would still have the same problem, first time I called they said that when mounting the switch in the vertical position on a compressor, they thought it may be vibration that is causing the handle on the switch to go a little towards the off position that is causing the problem. Today the first guy I talked to said without hesitation you could mount the switch vertical or horizontal (already knew this) < I know this is all a bunch of BS.


I replaced with a funas switch and it works fine now. Called tech support again yesterday and the tech person I spoke to said the above was a bunch of BS also and said the both switches are defective...duh. So I sent back were i purchased since they had a year guarantee on them.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad you got it resolved


----------



## Williamwaltz (Feb 26, 2015)

Great that you had resolved it..

There is a fact that, the pressure switch is intended to enact the compressor engine at a preset weight, and to de-initiate the engine once that weight has been arrived at. Basic side effects of a defected pressure switch incorporate an engine that keeps on running until the well being valve opens, or a compressor that essentially won't turn on whatsoever.


----------



## rayo1949 (May 26, 2015)

Low priced air compressors have become more and more a cheap price with a high cost. You just can't pay $299.95 for something that is going to last. Try buying a Quincy, or Ingersoll-Rand T30, Champion. And don't look for the dirt cheapest you can find. Spend a little time and money looking for something good. You need the air, your have to have the air. Both Square D 9013 and Furnas pressure switches are great, millions of them in service. Where you have the compressor located may have something to do with the problem, a real humid area? You can mount the pressure switch on a post or wall somewhere and run the wires and air source to the switch. Vibration can be bad,have you checked your check valve, where the air goes into the switch put a drop leg and drain off the moisture. But really, buy good equipment. The Quincy QR-25 series is the best in the business. I don't sell them but they are hands down the best. You get what you pay for. Good luck.


----------

